# Southwest Missouri D/Q



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to all placements. I was also able to take a few pictures of the event.....enjoy!!

Derby Results:

1st #1 Spring River's Hair Trigger O/H Caleb Williamson
2nd #7 Ridin High O/H John Gianladis
3rd #5 Tanks for the Magic O/H Joe Benage
4th #8 West Bay's Kickin' Back O/H Brooks Gibson
RJ #13 Aces Full O/H Jim Stevenson
Jams #2, #4, #15


Caleb, Trigg, and Shay


Valerie Marks


Jim Stevenson




Dan Hurst


John Gianladis


Kristi Roberts


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Congratulations on 2nd John G in Derby,
And Brooks on his 3rd in Derby 
Way to go good buddies


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to all Qual placements. Also thanks to Bud & Becky McConnaughey of Red Label Kennels and Lodge for allowing us to have this event on their beautiful grounds. Thanks also to the Judges Steve & Michelle Kelley for judging for us, and to all the club members/handlers that helped us out this weekend. We appreciate all of you.

Qual Placements:

1st #9 Heavy Seas Loose Cannon O/H Ralph Lamely
2nd #20 I'm Ur Search Engine O/H James Roberts
3rd #14 Kapriver Black Ice O/H Ronnie Keen
4th #23 Red Label Southern Belle MH O/Chad Shinn H/Bud McConnaughey
RJ #7 Drenick's Castile Creek Allie MH


Ralph & Cannon


James and Google


Ron & Ice


Bud & Belle


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice pics, keep 'em coming. 
Looking at the handlers and dogs on line Valerie gets my vote for having her dog in a good spot, looking straight down at dogs eyes.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go 14 month old Google. 2nd place in the Qualifying! Good job James and Kristi Roberts.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

So happy and proud for Ralph! Training his pup pretty much on his own and now winning a Qual is incredible...Go, Ralph!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Ralph.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats to Ralph and Cannon on the qual win.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Ralph and Cannon!


----------



## Jim Stevenson (Mar 18, 2010)

Tex got the wide picture since he crept out 4 feet on that flyer and every subsequent go bird. 

Congrats to Caleb and Trig. 

Also, thanks to Brooks Gibson. I showed up and he gave me a 1993 Retriever News that had a big article about Tex's dad.

I hope to be be back next year.

Have a great summer everyone.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Haa! You can dial that choco dog in a bit if you want. Get in touch with Rando the Man Bohn if you like.


----------



## Ralphlamely (Jul 6, 2012)

captain2560 said:


> Congrats to Ralph.


Thanks brooks. That means a lot from yourself


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Way to go Ralph! Awesome job!

Chris


----------



## Ralphlamely (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks so much


----------



## Ralphlamely (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks a lot becky


----------



## Ralphlamely (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks so much


----------

